# Any Rally In The West Coast In June?



## Northernstar (Jan 6, 2009)

Greeting to all from the chilly north,

Don't know if this is the right forum for this inquiry. If not, would the moderator and others please forgive my intrusion and redirect this to the proper site.

My wife and I were hoping to attend a couple of rallies and were wanting to meet some of you folks and are scheduled to be in the Northern CA area from the end of May till the end of June. Any information on scheduled or impromptu rallies along the western states ( WA, OR, CA, NV, AZ, UT, ID, etc) will be good. I have scanned the scheduled rallies in this forum and the dates don't seem to jive with ours.

We are desperately looking to get some sun, camping and motorcyle riding after a long cold Alaskan winter and since we are new at this type of camping what better way to do it with than with experienced and like minded campers and RVer's .

Thanks ahead for the help and guidance.
Frank & Carol


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

There was one, but then someone apparently became disgruntled.







Bummer....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Find a suitable place, announce it to the forum and walla, you have started a rally.

If you start it, they will come.....................................where have I heard that?...lol


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't think it's that easy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There isn't a PNW Rally in June...but let us know your dates and I'm sure a few of us can get together with you in Oregon/Washington.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

A couple of us will be at Rasar State Park June 19-21. It's on Highway 20 in Western Washington. I think there are a few spots still left. You are welcome to join us if would like. It is a beautiful spot on the Skagit River. I can't guarantee sun or warm though (wish I could since I am sick of cold and clouds). Anyway, the invitation is out there.

Kelly


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We will be in yosemite in the first week of july


----------



## Northernstar (Jan 6, 2009)

To all that replied, Scottyfish, TdvffJohn, Cabully dogs, Oregon Camper,WA Cougar, Mike THANKS A BUNCH for the feedback and invite - you'd think with the amount of folks on the west that there would be a bunch more rallies scheduled back-to-back!!! My wife and I will be attending a motorcycle rally in Auburn CA on May 24&25 - from there on we are free to roam and search out the great camping experience that you folks all know about already. We will probably be available till the end of June - then fly back to enjoy Alaska's 24 hour summer days!

Where is the rally organizer GURU when you need him????

My wife and I just bought our 28krs last Dec 08 and had a couple of weeks to learn the ropes and discover this great way of life - the freedom, comfort, breath of fresh air, commaraderie among other rv's and the total lack of stress is exhilerating!!!!! We had a small taste of this and are eager to experience it full tilt - Hoping to meet up with some of you on the road or the campsite soon.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I expect one of the problems with there not being a Rally, is you're coming in early June and all of our kids are in school (for those with kids...in school ages) until the 2nd/3rd week of June.


----------



## Northernstar (Jan 6, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I expect one of the problems with there not being a Rally, is you're coming in early June and all of our kids are in school (for those with kids...in school ages) until the 2nd/3rd week of June.


Good point and I did not even consider that - the reason we are going to CA in mid May was to attend our daughter's graduation from the university. Did not even occur to me that other school systems are on different schedules.

Does that mean that we have to extend our vacation till end of July so that we can have a chance at attending several rallies?? - won't break my heart (10-12 weeks away from the office and being together with the wife) - but might break the wallet !!??? Hmmm, decision , decisions ......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Northernstar said:


> I expect one of the problems with there not being a Rally, is you're coming in early June and all of our kids are in school (for those with kids...in school ages) until the 2nd/3rd week of June.


Good point and I did not even consider that - the reason we are going to CA in mid May was to attend our daughter's graduation from the university. Did not even occur to me that other school systems are on different schedules.

Does that mean that we have to extend our vacation till end of July so that we can have a chance at attending several rallies?? - won't break my heart (10-12 weeks away from the office and being together with the wife) - but might break the wallet !!??? Hmmm, decision , decisions ......
[/quote]

If you're around the Oregon /Washington boarder on July 23rd-26th, "Mike" and I will be having our own mini Rally at Peterson Prairie. You're welcome to join us for a weekend of "dry" camping.


----------



## Northernstar (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the invite and will certaily keep that in mind - Carol and I started to look at the calendar last night and were looking at location options and dates so that we could have a loose (really loose - since we are trying to avoid stress) schedule.


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Northernstar said:


> Where is the rally organizer GURU when you need him????


I'm surprised that he or she has not replied yet. Gotta be around here somewhere....


----------

